# HSQLDB und Java - Informationsquellen



## bleifresser (15. August 2005)

Hi,

ich suche Informationen über Nutzung der hsqldb unter java. Wenn möglich deutsch, oder zumindestens gut verständlich, da ich auf diesem Gebiet nicht sehr bewandert bin
(dies aber ändern möchte).


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. August 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.hsqldb.org/web/hsqlDocsFrame.html Kennst du schon?
 -> http://www.javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,312,nodeid,11.html

 Gruß Tom


----------



## bleifresser (15. August 2005)

Danke, aber kenn ich beide schon. 

Ich hab mal das Bsp. Programm ausm Javamagazin getestet und hab versucht die Daten der Datenbank in ein Array zu schreiben. Genau dasw funktioniert nicht und ich weiß nicht warum. 
===================================================================
[Codeauszug...}

sqlQuery = "SELECT * FROM cdShop";
rs = stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery);
System.out.println("\n\n\nCD Shop DB\n=============\n");
int counter = 0;
while (rs.next()) {
System.out.println(counter++ +".Datensatz:");
int cdNr = rs.getInt("cdNr");
System.out.println("\t[cdNr ->" + cdNr + "]");
String cdArtist = rs.getString("cdArtist");
System.out.println("\t[cdArtist ->" + cdArtist + "]");
String cdTitle = rs.getString("cdTitle");
System.out.println("\t[cdTitle ->" + cdTitle + "]\n");
}
[...]
=================================================================
Sobald ich die System.out Anweisung durch z.B. feld[counter] = rs.getInt["cdNr"] ersetze (wobei feld ein Int-Array ist) passiert nix. 
Ich bekommen NullPointerExceptions und es wird nichts eingetragen. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt. Kann mir wer helfen ?


----------

